

Ask HN: Whose attending SXSW Interactive?   - strooltz

My company typically gets involved in a SXSW music conf party sponsorship of some sorts - we've been going for several years.<p>This year we were considering going to the last few days of the SXSW interactive but don't want to shell out the $ for the passes. I've never been to Interactive and was wondering if it was similar to the Music portion where there are ample shows, parties, and events to attend apart from the festival.<p>Does anyone in the HN community have any insight or a list of events/parties/mixers, both sanctioned and unsanctioned.
======
martinshen
Reddit has a mixer during the interactive section. I'm going with
<http://min.us>

